# Sun holidays in your 30s



## colc (31 Jan 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions for a sun holiday for people (single) in their 30s every year we have this where do we go conversation...  We dont want to be stuck with too many families or 18 year olds if you know what I mean?

Many thanks for any constructive suggestions.


----------



## gipimann (31 Jan 2013)

Visited Madeira a few years ago, and thought it was a lovely place.   There were some families, but it wasn't overcrowded, and because it's a bit more expensive to get to, I didn't notice any of the "just out of school, first independent/mad holiday" crowd (they were replaced by the "ladies who lunch, away for a week without their significant others" crowd )


----------



## joer (31 Jan 2013)

I agree with gipiman, Madeira would be a good choice. Malta is quite good too. 
Valletta is a very busy and lively city and Funchal is also a lovely place to consider and not too far from Valletta.
Vilamoura is another place i would recommend , it has a very lively Marina but not a huge amount of teenagers etc.


----------



## dub_nerd (31 Jan 2013)

Silver Coast is another suitable Portuguese destination. Marriott Praia d'el Rey is laid back, won't have the families or 18 year olds, and has had very reasonable rates the last couple of years. Lovely spot, but quiet -- you'll have to find your own things to do.


----------



## carallen2 (31 Jan 2013)

I think Marbella might work for a singles (30's) holiday destination. Its worth checking out.


----------



## amtc (1 Feb 2013)

I absolutely adored Malta. A real 'country' rather than just a resort. I loved that you could see people going about work, and popping into M&S for a sandwich as you would at home - not that I did. But it felt like a place where people lived. Accommodation lots better than Spain/Turkey etc. Hire a car and go to the really nice beaches up the coasts. Go to Gozo. Everyone has it in their mind that it's an old people's place - but there is nothing like the restaurants in St Julians Bay - taking the lift down the cliff face. Great jewellery. English spoken everywhere. Paceville lots of clubs - I badly tried pole dancing (I was 32!)

My relationship with the boyfriend didn't survive, but I've been back since to Malta!


----------



## dub_nerd (1 Feb 2013)

+1. Malta is great. Just if you are driving, keeps your wits about you. I haven't been in a good few years but unless things have changed, the roads are brutal and the standard of driving is even more brutal. My first experience within an hour of leaving the airport was someone driving up a dark country road with no lights on, on the wrong side. Their accident rate is pretty high. Anyway, don't want to put you off -- it's grand, just don't do anything mad.


----------



## seantheman (1 Feb 2013)

amtc said:


> I badly tried pole dancing (I was 32!)
> 
> My relationship with the boyfriend didn't survive, but I've been back since to Malta!


 
Reckon it was anything to do with the "bad" pole dance?


----------



## amtc (1 Feb 2013)

seantheman said:


> Reckon it was anything to do with the "bad" pole dance?



Just cause I couldn't hang upside down for long....

Nah, seriously I loved Malta. Mainly because it wasn't a 'resort' but also more than a 'city break'


----------



## Jim2007 (2 Feb 2013)

Perhaps it's time for something different: a walking holiday through the vineyards of the Alsace, a cycle along the Danube, a cruise on the Rhine, a cookery course in Tuscany or a German language/culture course in Heidelberg, just to mention a few...


----------

